# carte graphique pour powermac 6500



## mouchabeuf (1 Août 2008)

bonjour, je viens d'acheter un écran ACER2017 ; l'image donnée par mon powermac 6500 est très mauvaise (grosses icônes, texte presque illisible, etc) ; je suppose qu'il faut ajouter une carte graphique pour affiner la résolution : mais quelle carte serait -elle compatible avec ce vieux Mac?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2008)

mouchabeuf a dit:


> bonjour, je viens d'acheter un écran ACER2017 ; l'image donnée par mon powermac 6500 est très mauvaise (grosses icônes, texte presque illisible, etc) ; je suppose qu'il faut ajouter une carte graphique pour affiner la résolution : mais quelle carte serait -elle compatible avec ce vieux Mac? Merci de me répondre à "salinierm [A T] free.fr" (je ne sais pas me servir d'un forum, c'est la première fois, je viens de passer vingt minutes à trouver où il faut taper sa question)


Déjà édites ton post pour supprimer ton adresse mail, à moins que tu aimes les spams à gogo&#8230;

Sinon investir *pour* un powermac 6500 je suis pas sûr que ce soit bien intéréssant&#8230;


----------



## mouchabeuf (1 Août 2008)

je n'ai nullement l'intention d'investir dans un powermac, je l'ai déjà depuis douze ans ; j'ai voulu changer d'écran, voilà tout ; et ce petit ton supérieur de donneur de leçon ne me semble pas "compatible Mac"


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2008)

mouchabeuf a dit:


> je n'ai nullement l'intention d'investir dans un powermac, je l'ai déjà depuis douze ans ; j'ai voulu changer d'écran, voilà tout ; et ce petit ton supérieur de donneur de leçon ne me semble pas "compatible Mac"


Désolé d'avoir essayé de te donner une aide 

Je n'ai jamais dit investir *dans* un Powermac mais bien *pour*, j'en ai un encore au grenier en état de marche Il a pris sa retraite remplacé successivement par un G3, un G4 puis un G5 

Et je vois pas ou j'ai eu un ton condescendant ou supérieur :mouais:

Tu vas devoir revoir ta conception du forum d'ici 

Sinon pas trop spammé ?


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Août 2008)

DJ, soit gentil avec mouchabeuf, il pourrait être ton père.
Mouchabeuf, soit gentil et lis-bien les réponses, sinon, tu va prendre des torgnoles, tout ainé que tu sois.

Allez, pouf-pouf.

Bon, sinon, n'importe quelle ati rage 128 pci, ou radeon pci lui fera un bien fou, à ton antiquité. Mais ne l'achète pas plus de 10&#8364;. Une machine comme ça ne vaut pas plus d'investissement. C'était le sens de la réponse de Dos Jones.
De toutes façons, n'attend pas de miracle. Avec ses 128 Mo de Ram maxi, cette machine ne peut pas être vraiment performante.

Et ne mets jamais ton adresse mail en clair dans un forum. Sinon, le méchant robot spammeur il va l'aspirer et la vendre à "tu-sais-qui".
Tu vois?
Après, ta boitàmèl sera remplie de pubs pour le viagra, le prozac, le viazac, julie-qui-écarte-les-fesses-devant-sa-webcam, paul, émile et victor, qui vendent des logiciels piratés, et mortage-machin, qui te divise tes crédits en 12 et les multiplient par 24.


----------



## mouchabeuf (2 Août 2008)

ok je n'ai pas bien lu ; j'ai tellement l'habitude de me faire rembarrer quand je demande un renseignement ("ah vous êtes sur mac, eh bien je compatis" ou "ah t'es sur Pc, eh bien rame" (je suis sur les deux) ; eh bien oui, j'y connais rien ; mon premier ordinateur, je l'ai acheté en 1988, j'étais abonné à _L'ordinateur individuel,_ j'ai passé des nuits sur cet Amstrad, et j'ai bidouillé le _exec bat,_ puis sur le premier Mac, quelle joie, etc. Mais maintenant, je ne comprends même pas le langage d'une pub toute bête, je suis largué ; je réparais ma Dauphine en 1970, aussi, et aujourd'hui je n'ose même plus ouvrir le capot de ma bagnole ; vous verrez, vous vieillirez aussi, et le monde vieillit plus vite que nous tous. Cela dit, je suis depuis deux jours sur mon problème et personne ne me répond, sauf vous ; ça fait plaisir.
Quant aux spams, oui, j'en ai , je m'en accomode, et c'est bizarre, c'est par vagues ; il m'arrive de ne pas en avoir pendant trois semaines. 
Je vais suivre votre conseil et chercher à "éditer mon post pour supprimer mon adresse" ; merci de vos lumières ; je me permettrai de faire appel à vous si je ne m'en sors pas.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2008)

Accepté&#8230; 

Le gueuleur des rues  t'a donné des modèles de cartes compatibles, maintenant pour les trouver ça risque de n'être pas coton&#8230;

Bonne chance tout de même&#8230; 

PS : J'en ai trouvé ici mais je sais pas si il y a un modèle qui irait sur ton Performa&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, sinon, n'importe quelle ati rage 128 pci*, ou radeon pci lui fera un bien fou, à ton antiquité. Mais ne l'achète pas plus de 10&#8364;. Une machine comme ça ne vaut pas plus d'investissement. C'était le sens de la réponse de Dos Jones.
> De toutes façons, n'attend pas de miracle. Avec ses 128 Mo de Ram maxi, cette machine ne peut pas être vraiment performante.
> 
> .


Oui n'importe quelle ATI rage 128 PCI *compatible Mac*(?*). Par contre j'ai tenté une recherche internet pour en trouver une, en neuf je pense que c'est impossible, en occasion la dernière annonce que j''ai trouvé date de 2004. Mais je ne m'y connais pas vraiment sur le marché. Y'a surment des sites spécialisé dans la revente de pièce pour ancien mac.

***Il me semble qu'il faut une carte graphique spécifique Mac pour un mac, à moins que la spécificité firmware ne soit venu avec les PPC? Enfin dans ce cas là je te fais confiance, à l'époque de cette machine je ne savais même pas prononcer le mot carte graphique.


----------



## mouchabeuf (3 Août 2008)

je suis en discussion avec des membres d'e-bay, mais (évidemment), personne n'a jamais vu un mac, et ils sont tous nés (à l'informatique) après 1997.
Merci de votre soutien


----------



## claude72 (3 Août 2008)

... mais, si j'ai bonne mémoire (ce qui n'est pas sûr), un PM6500 peut afficher 1024 x 768 pixels, et si j'en crois le type, ton ACER 20*17* serait bien un 17 pouces... or 1024 x 768 est une résolution parfaite pour un 17 pouce !!!???


----------



## mouchabeuf (3 Août 2008)

tout à fait exact, si l'on en croit le manuel fourni, rectifié ensuite dans un encart sybillin en petits caractères ; en fait lorsque on se rend sur le tableau de bord "son et moniteur", il n'y a qu'une résolution de proposée, la "recommandée" (640X480); j'ai passé deux heures à essayer de résoudre le problème, en vain. 
Je suis quand même bluffé par vos connaissances en la matière.
 Enfin, je suis quand même content, j'ai réussi aujourd'hui mon montage "un seul écran, une seule imprimante pour un mac et un pc, avec basculement par switch pour l'écran ", plus modification des connections sur câbles Ethernet : comme je n'y vois pas grand-chose, c'était coton pour repérer les couleurs des huit fils ; il faut absolument une pince à sertir pour les mâles, pas pour les femelles, et ne pas dénuder les fils, mais les couper exactement à la même longueur, ça rentre ensuite tout seul! (j'essaie de placer ma science, ça peut rendre service à qqn, j'y ai quand même passé la matinée, alors que c'est tout simple quand on sait...)


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui n'importe quelle ATI rage 128 PCI *compatible Mac*(?*). Par contre j'ai tenté une recherche internet pour en trouver une, en neuf je pense que c'est impossible, en occasion la dernière annonce que j''ai trouvé date de 2004. Mais je ne m'y connais pas vraiment sur le marché. Y'a surment des sites spécialisé dans la revente de pièce pour ancien mac.



Comme je le disais sur un autre post, une Voodoo 2000/3000 va bien aussi. Il suffit de la flasher pour Mac


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2008)

mouchabeuf a dit:


> lorsque on se rend sur le tableau de bord "son et moniteur", il n'y a qu'une résolution de proposée, la "recommandée" (640X480)


Ah, d'accord, je vois... bon :

1- ton mac sort sur une prise DB15 broches, ton écran a une prise SubD 15 broches, donc il faut un adatateur entre les deux...

2- les Mac de cette génération ont un système qui permet au soft (le tableau de bord "Moniteur" notament) de connaître la résolution de l'écran branché sur la prise vidéo,

3- mais en fait il n'y a pas réellement de reconnaissance de la résolution, mais il y a un système de codage inclut dans la prise vidéo du moniteur, mais qui n'est pas "électroniquement" lié à la résolution de l'écran : c'est une info supplémentaire indépendante !!!

... normalement, quand tout est fait correctement dans un écran prévu pour un Mac de cette génération, le code inclut dans la prise correspond aux caractéristiques du moniteur, et tout va bien...

... mais, quand tu branches un moniteur avec une prise VGA pour PC, sur un Mac de cette génération, le codage n'est évidemment pas inclut dans la prise PC du moniteur !!! donc il faut que tu l'ajoutes toi-même : c'est le rôle des petits interrupteurs que l'on trouve sur les adaptateurs "écran PC sur Mac", interrupteurs qu'il faut que tu configures correctement, de manière à donner au Mac le bon code correspondant aux résolutions réelles de l'écran que tu branches !!!

Si en branchant ton écran tu n'as que le 640 x 480 (c'est à dire la résolution de base), et que tu n'as pas accès à toutes les autres résolutions (parceque seul "Recommandée" est accessible), c'est que ton codage de la résolution donné à la prise vidéo n'est pas bon :

- soit tu as mal configuré les interrupteurs de l'adaptateur,
- soit dans tes branchements du commutateur, tu n'as pas donné le code (ou pas le bon code) de résolution à la prise vidéo du Mac...


----------



## mouchabeuf (5 Août 2008)

Bravo! J'ai effectivement un adaptateur, avec une dizaine de petits interrupteurs : seuls 3, 4 et 5 étaient en position "off"  ; j'ai, au hasard, tout mis sur "on" : ça marche impeccable ; j'ai une résolution de 1024 et je vois tout parfaitement, je n'ai pas besoin de carte graphique. Franchement merci. J'ai passé des heures à converser avec les uns et les autres, persuadé que quelque chose "manquait" à mon appareil ; je suis tombé dans le syndrome habituel du "défaut" ("les autres ont quelque chose que je n'ai pas"), alors que je sais très bien qu'en informatique, il faut d'abord réfléchir , avant de se lancer tête baissée... Merci, tu m'as donné une belle leçon de méthode! Le mental , ça compte beaucoup en informatique comme ailleurs ; c'est quand on n'est pas sûr de soi qu'on fait des bêtises.
De plus, j'avais bien remarqué cet adaptateur, et les interrupteurs, mais je ne me souvenais plus quand j'en avais fait l'acquisition (sans doute il y a plus de cinq ans), ni pourquoi ce code -là avait été choisi (si ça se trouve, c'est moi-même qui ai fait basculer les interrupteurs par mégarde, en tirant sur la prise...). 
Merci encore, et désolé de t'avoir fait perdre ton temps!


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2008)

Pas de problème 


Si ton adaptateur est un machin gris avec 10 petits interruteurs blancs dans un bloc bleu, son réglage standard pour un moniteur multi-synchro est 1, 4, 6, 7, 9 sur "on", les autres sur "off".


----------



## mouchabeuf (7 Août 2008)

ok bien noté merci encore


----------

